# dog type



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

hello

i want to own a dog once i move to uae & have settled and had my driving licence. 
i wanted to ask you dog owners, how do you manage to take care of your k9 friend while you're ~13 hours away a day! not to mention that some places don't allow them in.
i'm still lost between Pembroke welsh corgi (pro:smart con:active) and English bulldog (pro: not that active; con:heat).
i want a small dog that can handle the 13 hours and not die of boredom.
what are the dog breeds that you own?
where can i buy pure breeds of the above mentioned puppies and how much would they cost?
i'm planning of walking it at 5 am and 9 pm on working days.
do you drop them in shelters during working hours?
thanks
:rapture:


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

You do not leave a dog alone, indoors, anywhere, for 13 hours.

If you do not have a decent plan for this, do not do it.

Going to live in a tower? Don't get a dog.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

if you are coming soon, you'll be arriving in time for the wonderful winter.
I suggest you wait until youve completed a summer here until you make a decision as to whether dog ownership is something you are comfortable with here.

As for pure breds and fancy dogs, there are shelters full of abandoned dogs looking for homes.
I'd start there..


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

(deleted since don't know how to post pic )


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Would also just point out that using the words 'buy' in association with getting a dog or any pet for that matter, isn't exactly the best way to portray/go about the situation. 

You are asking the right questions, it does seem like you genuinely care and are not one of those typical irresponsible pet owners. But rather than say 'buy' a dog, why not think about it as 'giving a dog a home' ...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I will repeat the same thing I say to everyone asking these questions - a dog is not a short term thing for where you are living, a dog is for LIFE! So many people get dogs here, then when they leave, they abadon them as they haven't factored in the cost of taking the animal with them when they leave - vaccinations, rabies tests, blood tests, flights, quarantine - you're looking at a MINIMUM of around 15,000 Dhs!!!

There are NO reputable breeders or pet shops in the UAE - pretty much all the puppies come from puppy mills - which is a vile, cruel and torturous industry - do not add to it by BUYING a dog. The shelters are full of pure bred dogs.

I see so many people having their heart set on certain breeds, then when they go and see dogs, their heart is stoeln by something compeltely the opposite - very often a dog chooses YOU.

I have a mixed breed, Heinz 57 desert dog, who was rescued from the pound as a puppy and he's disabled - do I care? NO! He's the most awesome dog EVER.

Now, having said all of that.....

13 hours a day on it's own? Not fair - don't get a dog - simple. To leave an animal on it's own all that time, is nothing short of cruel. Dogs are pack animals, they're social animals, they do not like being left for long periods of time on their own. They suffer seperation anxeity, get stressed and if you leave any dog for that amount of time, it would literally destroy everything in your apartment is sheer frustration. Would YOU like to be left on your own for long periods? I'm prtty sure you wouldn't. - There are daycare centres for dogs, mine goes once a week to socialise and have fun, but it can be costly. You're looking at 80 Dhs a day.

Get a fish. Or a cat - they really don't care that much.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> ...very often a dog chooses YOU.


There is so much truth in ^^^


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Please do not get *any* animal if you intend to be out the house for 13 hours a day.

A dog (or even a cat) will cry incessantly and get you thrown our of your house when the neighbours complain.

There are no reputable breeders or pet shops here. Most animals are imported long before they are of suitable age to travel, most die on the journey. 

Those that do make it have serious health issues due to being separated too early from mother and from being inbred. 

It's a horrible industry that only makes money for those that do not care about animals.

Please don't support this.


----------



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

vantage said:


> You do not leave a dog alone, indoors, anywhere, for 13 hours.
> 
> If you do not have a decent plan for this, do not do it.



48/5+1*2=~12 hours a day. 5 days a week
i don't have a plan and that's why i'm asking. 



saraswat said:


> But rather than say 'buy' a dog, why not think about it as 'giving a dog a home' ...


i'll give that a try



Chocoholic said:


> a dog is not a short term thing for where you are living, a dog is for LIFE! that's why i want a dog that is healthy without the diseases that hit a breed.
> 
> There are daycare centres for dogs, mine goes once a week to socialise and have fun, but it can be costly. You're looking at 80 Dhs a day. sounds as an option





Mr Rossi said:


> There are no reputable breeders or pet shops here. Most animals are imported long before they are of suitable age to travel, most die on the journey.



well, how do you employees handle work and separation for 9 hours a day?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It's interesting gronk, that you say you want a healthy dog, yet the two breeds you picked are notorious for major health issues - and expensive ones at that! Plus Corgis are a working dog - they were used to herd cattle. Bull dogs get agitated easily. Neither is suited to being left alone for any period of time, they get bored and destructive. Oh and English bulldogs are on the UAE banned dogs list - so they're not allowed anyway.

The more pure bred a dog, the more health issues and genetic defects it is likely to have - that's what inbreeding and breeding genetic traits does for you.

You are likely to have a happier, more healthy dog with few issues if you look at mixed breeds, plus they are more rounded in personality.

My dog, from the minute we had him, has been taught to be ok on his own. BUT he is never left for super lnog periods of time and he has a couple of cats for company, chew toys, I leave the radio/tv on for him. But none of that replaces human interaction.

It is simply not fair to leave an animal for those lengths of time. And I guarantee you, after you've worked your 12 hour day, the LAST thing you will want to do is go out in the heat and humity for a 30 minute walk!

It's clear that you've done little if any research.


----------



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> It's interesting gronk, that you say you want a healthy dog, yet the two breeds you picked are notorious for major health issues - and expensive ones at that! Plus Corgis are a working dog - they were used to herd cattle. Bull dogs get agitated easily. Neither is suited to being left alone for any period of time, they get bored and destructive. Oh and English bulldogs are on the UAE banned dogs list - so they're not allowed anyway.
> 
> The more pure bred a dog, the more health issues and genetic defects it is likely to have - that's what inbreeding and breeding genetic traits does for you.
> 
> ...


American Staffordshire Terrier
American Pit Bull Terrier
American Bull Dog
Bull Terrier
Old English Bull Dog
Staffordshire Bull Terrier
Tosa
Husky
Rottweiler
Doberman
Shar Pei
Perro de presa mallorquin/Bull Dog
Neapolitan
Argentinean Mastiff
Miniature Bull Terrier
Canary dog fila brasilerio/ Brazilian Mastiff

i think there is a difference between the 2 breeds in terms of size and form. they're not the same. oldde english bulldogge /= english bulldog

i made a mistake when i said the word 'pure', i meant selective breeding to remove the diseases and some authentic paper work to show the "pure/prone" lineage.

i chose them because i think it has to do with my personality.
my favorite dogs are mid sized to small sized (pointy ears):
-boston tarrier (3rd choice)
-finnish spitz
-french bulldog (4th choice)
-icelandic sheepdog
-klee kai (too hot)
-korean jindo
-norwegian buhund
-norwegian lundehund
-shar pei (banned)
-husky (banned)

don't worry i can be committed  i'm sportive too. i'm GRONK after all :first:

care centers sounds as an option but given the fact there is a big expat community with dogs, what do they do with the dogs while working?maids?

i still haven't planned the 12 hour period.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Responsible owners usually have one person at home most of the time, whether husband, wife or maid. Though leaving dog care up the maid doesn't always work, most people have seen maids sat on a bench texting when they're obviously meant to be walking it.

Irresponsible people lock them up in cages in their back garden, sometimes on the 50° heat and left to suffer.

Note that Dubai is not as dog friendly as other places, you're not allowed to take your dog to the park or the public beach, which means a 30+ minute drive to the countryside to give him/her a run off the lead.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The banned list is nonsense anyway, there's loads of self-obsessed selfish ****stains with huskies in Dubai.

Anyway, it sounds more like you're after a fashionable breed to compensate for your own lack of personality. I wouldn't bother. You're nailed on to be dropping it off at the door of K-9 Friends within 6 months with a sob story about how you can't keep it/take it with you.


----------



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> Responsible owners usually have one person at home most of the time, whether husband, wife or maid.


I'm in my early 20's, I think i will stick with the day care option. 10% of the ince would go towards that center #smh but that's family after all. Neeeds its company for atleast 7 years.



Gavtek said:


> The banned list is nonsense anyway, there's loads of self-obsessed selfish ****stains with huskies in Dubai.
> 
> Anyway, it sounds more like you're after a fashionable breed to compensate for your own lack of personality. I wouldn't bother. You're nailed on to be dropping it off at the door of K-9 Friends within 6 months with a sob story about how you can't keep it/take it with you.


Haha so everyone became a therapist  lol. Huskies are put on the banned list for their own safety from heat. I had a gean sheppard when i was youmg but got stolen during early morning walk. Bulldogs are not stylish dogs but check Butler's mascot.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

gronk said:


> I'm in my early 20's,


And happy to give yourself a daily commitment for the next 15 years?

Not the day care while at work, but walking it every day, feeding it every day? Getting home every single night and letting it out, including the nights you've been out at bars. 

I sense you're a hit with a ladies too so on those frequent "lucky nights" so are you going to turn down the offer of back to hers to let the dog out?


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

If you are gone for even 5-6 hrs a day, find a dog walker. My beagle came over with us to Dubai, she does pretty well, hard part is there is almost no grass in the marina. When we leave, presumably now late 2014, she'll go back with us.


Re: putting dogs in towers, the Marina has plenty of dogs in towers. Shockingly these include some really big dogs. I suppose they get their own bedroom.


----------



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> And happy to give yourself a daily commitment for the next 15 years?
> 
> Not the day care while at work, but walking it every day, feeding it every day? Getting home every single night and letting it out, including the nights you've been out at bars.
> 
> I sense you're a hit with a ladies too so on those frequent "lucky nights" so are you going to turn down the offer of back to hers to let the dog out?


Seriously speaking, if i pt lucky then i'll lucky  but gicen the 2 day vacation is enough so durig work days i won't do anything. And during vacation days i would take care of it normally and at noght head and get lucky.
Thinking about the 80 AED a day 20 days a month, that would be 53000$ in 10 years and that's alot lol for day care.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I brought my dog over from the UK when I arrived. Sadly, she was attacked and killed my another dog in less than a year. Subsequently, I have had three rescues, two were pedigrees, the first was with me for around thirteen years. The second one just six months and now my third boy, who is a mixed breed, almost a year. He is just amazing. But, I guess, I am biased. For me, my home would not be a home without a dog. I applaud the idea that you want a dog and it does seem like you will be making sure your dog has company and is well looked after, but it also kind of seems like you won't really be spending that much time with the dog. I would say wait till you get here, make sure your job works out and see how your social life pans out and THEN make a call on it. Don't rush into anything. If you really are desperate for canine company, go and volunteer at a shelter in the meantime.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

we left ours at home with my parents.
As a 10 year old farm dog, he's moved from one farm to another.
He would not have stood it here.

We came with every intention of bringing him, had all the shots and chips etc, and had transport set up.
After a few months, we pulled the plug on the idea.

The old man has spent 10 years in a house with the doors open 12 months a year, over a mile from the nearest paved road, swimming in the sea two or three times a week summer and winter, and generally having a pretty awesome outdoor life, off the lead, in Scotland.
This place would have almost certainly killed him!

If he was a lot younger, and the circumstances were different, he's be here now. The whole family miss him. He's 'on tour' at the moment in the UK with the rest of the family for 6 weeks, so they are all getting their fill of him.

There's lots to think about.

get all the angles covered, and i'm sure it will be great.

Incidentally, he was a rescue puppy, father unknown, described as a 'tourist'!
There's a little of everything in him.
To my mind, the mongrel often has the better, balanced temerament.

Incessant breeding and purity concerns breeds no end of difficulties into dogs, just to keep the morons that like to 'show' dogs happy. (why do they always feel their [email protected] at these shows?)


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Pure breeds are the worst type of dogs for health problems. Every breed has its own list of health issues. From excessive eye discharge, to ear infections to flipped stomachs. 

Where I don't condone getting a dog if it's just you and you're out of the house 13hours+ a day, I did read an article recently that made me consider the other side of the story. You may be leaving a dog alone throughout work hours but if (s)he's properly exercised, has plenty of stimuli and you come home and give it love, surely that's better than leaving a poor dog in foster homes or in a cage or towards his/her death. 

That makes me feel less guilty if I leave the dog alone for 4 hours. I can't stay indoors every day for her, but I honestly try to organise my day around making my longer trips to overlap with her daddy coming home to give her company.

Even so, *you should NOT get a dog breed based on YOUR personality/*taste of their appearance. You should get a dog based on their personality and your lifestyle. Maybe consider giving an older dog a home? One that can't exercise much anyway so wouldn't be as destructive if you did need to leave it for a full 13 hours? 

If you live in a tower, I'd recommend a Pee Pee Patch. We leave ours on a (high glass) balcony (yes, she _could_ jump it if she had a run up but she wouldn't; she looks down a lot and knows that it's not a height she's interested in falling off) and she uses it at her own whim (still a puppy). 

There's no point in chastising you about your desire to get a dog. People are going to do what they're going to do. Just make informed/better decisions about what breed/age you're going to pick. There's no point in getting a puppy if you have no time to toilet or obedience train it. Think how frustrating it would be for both of you.

I beg of you, do not get a dog because it looks good. Get a dog because you like its temperament and character.




vantage said:


> (why do they always feel their [email protected] at these shows?)


Because then they can say: "He's the dog's [email protected]"


----------



## Teacher1 (Aug 11, 2013)

gronk said:


> 48/5+1*2=~12 hours a day. 5 days a week
> i don't have a plan and that's why i'm asking.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, My husband and I both work fulltime and have a 9 year old Collie-cross which we got from a rescue centre when we were in Bahrain 8 years ago. We sponsor and employ a full-time housemaid who knows her primary function is as a 'dog nanny' for playing , stroking etc during the day. We walk our dog at 5am and 7pm every day for about 45 minutes each walk and enjoy it too but make no mistake it is a serious committment (babies grow up and become more independent - dogs don't)- if you are not dog-daft please don't consider having a dog.


----------

